# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Capture de la sortie d'une application console [Sources]

## Nono40

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouveau code source  tlcharger : Capture de la sortie d'une application console.

Le rsultat de la commande est converti en caractres Windows ou lieu de caractres DOS.

 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

